# Does anyone come to e-cig directly?



## AllenKobe (10/12/14)

Hi, I want to know if there are somebody hasn't smoked before. and choose to try e-cig directly, I know many people want to quik smoking habbit or save money from smoking, then transfered from smoking to vaping. So, I want to know why you are choosing to try e-cig directly? Have you concerned much about the problem of health and safety in vaping? :roll:


----------



## LandyMan (10/12/14)

I almost understand what you are asking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Waheed (10/12/14)

Yes, yes and yes again. I have converted hubbly smokers to vapers, have converted non smokers to vapers. It can be cheaper but the health benefits are a major driving factor. Vaping is far less dangerous than analogues.


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

I would never try to persuade a non smoker to vape, to the contrary. There are risks, even if minimal. And long term risks are not certain.
However, should a non smoker decide to vape by him/herself I have no problem - that is his/her decision. If he/she had consulted me beforehand I would have advised against it though.
A tobacco or hubbly smoker - for sure, vaping is far less dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed (10/12/14)

Never persuaded them @Andre. They just vaped off me and when asked I advised them on buying a kit. I totally agree on the risk factor, nothing besides air is 100% safe for inhalation, and there are even risks associated with the air we inhale in the urban environment. But I still enjoy vaping way more than breathing


----------



## Danny (10/12/14)

I met for the first time last week a person that never smoked and has started vaping. No nicotine and not as a habit but as a hobby. He is an IT/technology geek who is totally obsessd with gadgets etc so he is very into collecting gear, building coils and trying them out. Enjoys blowing clouds every once in a while and the best part I thought is he cant stand juice with nic because of the throat hit and the rest. He just makes his own cloud blend of VG with a little flavouring. 
Been encouraging him to join the forum, he could be a serious contributor to coil porn threads so hoping he will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

My 24 year old daughter recently expressed an interest - me and my wife vape, and some of the girls at work with her do too. My wife was dead against it (understandably), but since she's old enough to make her own choice, I supplied an Evod and some 0% Vanilla.

It took her two days to finish the tank, and she gave it back to me saying 'No thanks, it makes my throat feel funny'. Just what I was hoping for!

In my opinion, there is likely a very small percentage of vapers that did not smoke previously. The anti-vaping brigade's argument that the sweet flavours will 'encourage children to become smokers' is like all the other twaddle they come up with - baseless.

From my own experience, it wasn't easy to start vaping, but the motivation was to quit the stinkies. Why a non-smoker would put themselves through this is beyond me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/14)

I actively discourage vaping if the person does not smoke, however if they are adamant and are ready to go and buy a pack of smokes then vaping would be the better option, but definitely with 0mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

I'm not too concerned about non-smokers vaping. If they are adults, and they choose to do so then it is all good - especially as a stress relief (i.e. *with *nicotine). The alternatives are far worse (prescription drugs, alcohol, hard drugs, etc). In my opinion if someone needs something to help them "unwind" vaping is hardly the worst option. I would never recommend someone do it (even at 0mg) because they think it "looks cool" (or whatever).

Very few things we put in our bodies are without side effects and it is usually a tradeoff between the positives and the negatives. Just read the side effects on most prescription drugs 

Nicotine has a lot of positive effects and, in our modern world, some form of "medication" is quite frequently required 

Vaping now provides the benefits of smoking (which are very real) without many of the negatives, so I do not see why it should be frowned upon when adults choose to do it even though they never smoked. Most smokers chose to smoke, so why can't people similarly choose to vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I'm not too concerned about non-smokers vaping. If they are adults, and they choose to do so then it is all good - especially as a stress relief (i.e. *with *nicotine). The alternatives are far worse (prescription drugs, alcohol, hard drugs, etc). In my opinion if someone needs something to help them "unwind" vaping is hardly the worst option. I would never recommend someone do it (even at 0mg) because they think it "looks cool" (or whatever).
> 
> Very few things we put in our bodies are without side effects and it is usually a tradeoff between the positives and the negatives. Just read the side effects on most prescription drugs
> 
> ...


You raise some valid points there @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

free3dom said:


> ...
> 
> Nicotine has a lot of positive effects and, in our modern world, some form of "medication" is quite frequently required
> 
> ...



I have to agree with your points, although I would suggest vaping on something a lot more therapeutic than Nicotene ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (10/12/14)

Ok lets's try this again...hopefully the wifi connects to phone this time. This topic is very close to my heart since i am a non smoker/social smoker. A few months back i wanted to start smoking pipes. However then i discovered ecigs and vaping, so decided to vape as a hobby. Just as i would have with pipe smoking. However it seems to me that some members of the vaping community are vehemently against people vaping who have not at least smoked 4 packs a day. However should such a person start to smoke - no one bats an eye. Which is worse?: hard drugs or vaping a little nic. Popping pills or vaping? Getting drunk or vaping? Smoking cigs or vaping? Physically accosting someone or vaping? I choose vaping in those circumstances. Thankfully this forum is accepting and progressive. As a side note, the pipe smoking community on YT is very accepting and accomodating to new members. Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

@SmokelessFire I think that it's more a case of people knowing how difficult it is to stop smoking, so the advice to anyone considering it is DON'T!! While vaping is most likely not completely harmless, it's definitely less harmful than any of the other items mentioned.

Nicotene addiction is very real, so the wise advice to anyone considering starting nicotene consumption is 'rather not'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> Ok lets's try this again...hopefully the wifi connects to phone this time. This topic is very close to my heart since i am a non smoker/social smoker. A few months back i wanted to start smoking pipes. However then i discovered ecigs and vaping, so decided to vape as a hobby. Just as i would have with pipe smoking. However it seems to me that some members of the vaping community are vehemently against people vaping who have not at least smoked 4 packs a day. However should such a person start to smoke - no one bats an eye. Which is worse?: hard drugs or vaping a little nic. Popping pills or vaping? Getting drunk or vaping? Smoking cigs or vaping? Physically accosting someone or vaping? I choose vaping in those circumstances. Thankfully this forum is accepting and progressive. As a side note, the pipe smoking community on YT is very accepting and accomodating to new members. Just my thoughts.


I do not remember anyone being against it in this thread. We did have a long discussion about this quite some time ago. The conclusion from that group, if I remember correctly, was that we should welcome anyone here who came to vaping as a non-smoker. We are not here to judge the decisions of any person. However, we shall not try to convert or persuade non smokers to vaping - we felt that would be wrong. As it would be wrong to persuade someone to start smoking or using hubbly.
So, in whatever category you see yourself you are more than welcome here as far as I am concerned.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SmokelessFire (10/12/14)

360twin said:


> @SmokelessFire I think that it's more a case of people knowing how difficult it is to stop smoking, so the advice to anyone considering it is DON'T!! While vaping is most likely not completely harmless, it's definitely less harmful than any of the other items mentioned.
> 
> Nicotene addiction is very real, so the wise advice to anyone considering starting nicotene consumption is 'rather not'.



I do not doubt that nic addiction is real. As an adult i realise and accept the risks, but i would like the choice.

However, i submit the following to cause addictions as well: alcohol, money, sex and food.

Food addiction is real. Imagine how hard it is to stop the addiction, yet you must continue to feed it each day or die from hunger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> I do not doubt that nic addiction is real. As an adult i realise and accept the risks, but i would like the choice.
> 
> However, i submit the following to cause addictions as well: alcohol, money, sex and food.
> 
> Food addiction is real. Imagine how hard it is to stop the addiction, yet you must continue to feed it each day or die from hunger.


On a side note: @Alex has posted many articles here on nicotine. These articles all agree - for non smokers nicotine is not addictive at all. They speculate that other substances in tobacco rewires the brain to become addicted to nicotine. Thus, seems us ex-smokers are addicted to nicotine. Nobody really knows for sure, However, otherwise than the definition of an addiction requires, vapers never go higher in nicotine - only lower. Makes you think. It is becoming more and more accepted that nicotine is on the same level as caffeine. Someone just needs to tell that to our authorities.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (10/12/14)

@Andre this forum has only ever been supportive. And yes, we did discuss this some time ago and your conclusion is correct.

I am merely giving my experiences about the wider community. Other forums are not as accepting etc. Nor people in real life. So again i say thank you to the forum for being progressive and accepting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

360twin said:


> I have to agree with your points, although I would suggest vaping on something a lot more therapeutic than Nicotene ...



Oh absolutely...and it's just one extra atomizer away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AllenKobe (11/12/14)

*What is the best electronic cigarette brand? *

I quit smoking after about 12 years and started using an electronic cigarette (or e cigarette or ecig depending on what country you are from). I'm thinking about doing the same... I like inshare e-cig, V2 Cigs, BLU vape

what is the best kind available online?


----------



## spir (17/12/14)

If you don't smoke, what makes you to taste e-ciga? Maybe you see this from your friends, but I don't think a person who doesn't smoke will keep e-cig as daily acts.


----------



## AllenKobe (17/12/14)

hi, spir

Maybe some guys want to try e-ciga.. They think that it is very cool when vaping.


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (25/2/15)

My brother in law doesnt smoke and he has an istick mini and nautilus head...occasionally buys. Flavours with 0 nicotine... Says i influenced him but he loves the flavours


----------



## CloudSurfer (25/2/15)

In my case i thought id never switch over to vaping until a friend off mine invited me to a vape meet and lent me his mech mod, when i got a taste of the flavours and saw the clouds we where able to produce i switched over pretty much on the spot, i have another friend who dosnt smoke at all but on an evening out he hijacks my mvp2 and smokes up the whole clearomizers worth of flavor, in my opinion its pretty much almost a replacement for hubbly to non smokers who smoke hub in a social environment.


----------



## Ashley A (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> I would never try to persuade a non smoker to vape, to the contrary. There are risks, even if minimal. And long term risks are not certain.
> However, should a non smoker decide to vape by him/herself I have no problem - that is his/her decision. If he/she had consulted me beforehand I would have advised against it though.
> A tobacco or hubbly smoker - for sure, vaping is far less dangerous.


I also advise people that have not smoked to not even start vaping unless they're actually choosing between smoking or vaping. Rather just enjoy clean air if you're not already hooked, even if I'm trying to sell equipment. On the other hand, I try to convert every smoker to a vaper like I did since there is a benefit over smoking.


----------



## Ashley A (25/2/15)

AllenKobe said:


> ... many people want to quik smoking habbit or save money from smoking...


 I like the save money part. I also thought I was going to save money. Now I just console myself to "At least I'm being healthier."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

